# Juhu! Miley Cyrus twittert wieder



## Mandalorianer (23 März 2011)

*Sie zwitschert uns was
Juhu! Miley Cyrus twittert wieder​*

Miley Cyrus (18) hat sich ja eigentlich von Twitter verabschiedet, nachdem ihr klar wurde, dass die ganze Welt an ihren Nachrichten teilhaben könnte und ihr Privatleben dadurch erheblich eingeschränkt ist. Doch nun, so scheint es, hat sich das Popsternchen wohl dazu entschlossen, doch wieder ein bisschen zu zwitschern.

Miley ist zwar nicht wirklich selbst unter die Social-Networker gegangen, sendet aber trotzdem wieder nette Nachrichten. Und zwar über den Account des Produzentn-Teams Rock Mafia. Dort nämlich schrieb die 18-Jährige: „Das ist mein neuer Weg, Kontakt zu halten. Wenn ich etwas sagen muss, werde ich von @Rock_Mafia tweeten. ROCK MAFIA FOREVER.“ Obendrein postete sie dieses Foto von sich und ihrer Produzentin und Songschreiberin Antonina Armato. Gibt es also bald wieder etwas Neues von der ehemaligen Hannah Montana-Darastellerin?

*Das wird uns Miley künftig sicherlich sofort zwitschern! 

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (23 März 2011)

na und?


----------

